# comment utiliser Xcode tuto etc...



## dream design (22 Septembre 2004)

Salut,

D'habitude, je programme sous emacs et je compile ds le beau terminal  maintenant que j'ai Xcode à ma disposition je me dis que je pourrais y tirer avantage.

J'ai donc par exemple essayer d'intégrer un programme fait en C standard et il me signale des erreurs alors que qd je le compile sous terminal il n'y a pas de problème et ça tourne.

comment fonctionne Xcode est-on obligé de faire un projet, pourquoi le concept "Target" enfin bref y-a-t-il un tuto francais ? 

Merci


----------



## Didier Guillion (22 Septembre 2004)

dream design a dit:
			
		

> J'ai donc par exemple essayer d'intégrer un programme fait en C standard et il me signale des erreurs alors que qd je le compile sous terminal il n'y a pas de problème et ça tourne.


Deja dans la configuration de ta target verifie que la version de GCC utilisé par XCode est la meme que celle que tu utilise en terminal (GCC Compiler settings)


> comment fonctionne Xcode est-on obligé de faire un projet, pourquoi le concept "Target" enfin bref y-a-t-il un tuto francais ?


Oui, un projet est necessaire.
Un projet est un ensemble hierarchise de fichiers.
Une target est un programme cible. 
Un meme projet peut ainsi générer plusieurs executables differents ou differentes versions d'un meme programme. Par exemple la version non optimisée pour débuggage et la version totalement optimisée pour diffusion.
Quand au tutorial, je crois qu'il existe un tutorial Cocoa+Obj C montrant le pas à pas de la construction d'une appli de conversion, mais je ne me rappelle plus ou...

Cordialement


----------



## dream design (22 Septembre 2004)

ok merci c'est sympa, mais j'ai tj du mal sais-tu  oui le gcc est le même...enfin je regarde sur le site d'apple si y a de la doc sur xcode


----------



## geoffrey (22 Septembre 2004)

dream design a dit:
			
		

> D'habitude, je programme sous emacs


 Je fais un peu le squatteur mais le fait que tu utilises emacs m'amene a te poser des questions (bon y'aura peut etre un modo qui va me rappeler a l'ordre genre on devie pas mais bon, je me lance...).

 J'utilise BBEdit pour ecrire mes scripts (Ultra Edit au boulot) et j'ai une collegue qui utilse emacs. Je me dit que je pourrais essayer mais je dois etre une manche parce que je trouve pas ca intuitif du tout emacs.

 Peut etre saurais tu ou trouver un tuto ?


----------



## Gallenza (23 Septembre 2004)

Effectivement emacs est la pire production de l'anti-ergonomie apparue dans ce monde.
Utilise vi ;-)


----------



## Didier Guillion (23 Septembre 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement emacs est la pire production de l'anti-ergonomie apparue dans ce monde.
> Utilise vi ;-)



Ta phrase veut dire qu'emacs est le plus ergonomique...   

Quand on veut trop en faire...

Cordialement


----------



## geoffrey (23 Septembre 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement emacs est la pire production de l'anti-ergonomie apparue dans ce monde.
> Utilise vi ;-)


 j'utilise vi, mais le clavier mac que j'ai est pas vraiment adapte a vi (au boulot, j'ai un qwerty)

 ce n'etais donc qu'une illusion (que emac soit bien  )


----------



## clampin (27 Septembre 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement emacs est la pire production de l'anti-ergonomie apparue dans ce monde.
> Utilise vi ;-)



Et pico ?? vous en pensez quoi ? Perso je préfère Pico à Vi et Emacs....


----------



## dream design (27 Septembre 2004)

je remarque que dans n'importe quelle discussion lors d'une question on se trouve toujours fasse à :
moi j'utilise ceci c'est le meilleur etc..

il faudrait être plus objectif et de présenter les qualitées et les défauts du logiciel que l'on utilise et de les comparer à celui que l'on met en défaut et aussi il faut garder à l'esprit que certain programmes sont recommendés dans certains cas par rapport à d'autres.

Donc on peut pas dire que emacs, vi, pico, nano aussi, et d'autres, sont meilleurs, ou mauvais, ou .... je pense que chacun à ses qualités et ses défauts et chacun est peut-être plus efficace dans certaine situation...alors comme je dis il faut présenter les caractéristiques de chaques programme et dire pourquoi il conviendrai mieux dans cette situation en particulier par rapport aux autres...

voila pour une note plus objectives...  dsl pour les fautes d'orthographes...


----------



## geoffrey (27 Septembre 2004)

vi :  + tres rapide lorsque l'on connait les raccourcis
       + coloration syntaxique
       + accessibilite (vous trouverez toujours un vi sur unix, ou quasiment toujours)
       + gratuit
 - la navigation dans les programmes assez volumineux (+ 200 lignes) necessite de tres bien connaitre son programme ou son texte
       - impossible a utiliser sans connaitre les raccourcis 

 ultra-edit : + comparaison de fichier tres bien fait
                 + recherche dans une arborescence de fichiers
                 + outil d'edition et coloration syntaxique
+ ouverture des fichiers dans des onglets
                 - ne tourne que sur windows
                 - payant

 Il y a probablement d'autres avantages/inconvenients mais j'ai pas le temps pour le moment d'etayer plus


----------

